# The Peter jackson honeymoon period is OVER!!!



## fadhatter (Jan 31, 2006)

what did King Kong get as nominations form the Academy again???


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 1, 2006)

Fadhatter, I think I speak for everyone here when I say "go away".


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, personally I won't tell anyone to go away, but:

1. There's a typo in the opening post of this thread. Looks a tad bit sloppy to me.

2. Peter Jackson bashing is sooooo 2005.


----------

